# The Ultimate Home Entertainment Giveaway Qualification Thread



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

This is the Qualification Thread for the Ultimate Home Entertainment Giveaway.

*Only qualification posts should go here... 

Comments and questions should be posted in the other thread.*

*Do not post here until you are qualified.*


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Am I the first one? Well I like those odds! Sonnie, I think I'm all set. Thanks a lot!


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

I believe I qualify as well. 30+ posts in *Home Theater | Audio and Video, Speakers and Subwoofers, Home Theater Installation and Systems* or the *HD World | Computers | Games | Media* threads.


----------



## Scuba Diver (Sep 28, 2007)

Count me in too.


----------



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

I believe I'm qualified- sign me up!


----------



## trainCatcher (Nov 5, 2006)

I think I'm in as well!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Congratulations!

We Have A Winner!*


----------



## trainCatcher (Nov 5, 2006)

I assume the winner has already been notified. :sad:

Congrats! Thanks for the contest Sonnie! It's been fun getting more involved with the Shack.:bigsmile:


----------



## Scuba Diver (Sep 28, 2007)

So who was the winner?


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

I'm on the edge of my seat here...hoping to be buttkicked off it soon.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm guessing... congratulations to toecheese, based on the last couple replies.


----------



## Scuba Diver (Sep 28, 2007)

Really? what was posted? 
Sad for me:crying:, I guess I will have to wait to add these to my room. If he did win then I hope enjoys them. Thanks for giving everyone a chance at these Sonnie.:T


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

just guessing based on everyone else asking, then again, maybe Sonnie hasn't sent notification yet... I'l keep my fingers crossed till the morning!


----------



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

I'm waiting as well!


----------



## Scuba Diver (Sep 28, 2007)

You mean there is hope? We can all dream of being the winner for one more day. raying:

The odds were so good for all of us. I have wanted to try these for a long time.

I wonder who was chosen.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Sorry for the delay guys... believe it or not, I got busy cooking, then had to leave... it's been one thing after another. I didn't mean for the suspense to last this long.

User: #3144 Owen Bartley is the lucky winner!

Congratulations Owen!


----------



## trainCatcher (Nov 5, 2006)

Drats!

Congrats Owen! You'll have to tell us how the Buttkickers work out. Or are you going to opt for the popcorn machine? 

Thanks again Sonnie for organizing the contest.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

We appreciate all you guys participating. Your chances were excellent no doubt.


----------



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

Congrats, Owen! Thanks to Roman and the 'shack for hosting it.

I can vouch for that popcorn maker- I have the exact same one. Both prizes are cool, tell us what you pick.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Wow, I guess I jumped the gun a bit with my predicted congratulations. Sonnie and Roman, thank you so much! :bigsmile: I'm going to go with the Buttkicker LFE kit, and I promise I'll do some serious testing and post a full review.

Thanks for the congrats guys, this one was a tight race. I love the Shack, we have the best contests, the friendliest members, and I think the best community feeling of all the boards I've been a member of.


----------

